

Simple mobile-friendly online calculator in Javascript - hiddentao
http://calc8.com
Nothing special, just something I knocked up quickly. I took inspiration from the stock calculator that comes with the HTC Hero (running Android 2.1) .
======
cstuder
Anything interesting about it?

(Apart from the fact that it allows decimal numbers like 127.0.0.1 and uses
annyoing alert() boxes for error handling.)

~~~
hiddentao
Yeah, alert boxes aren't great I admit. I was aiming for the bare minimum of
functionality but I could perhaps add nicer popups using script. It detects
changes in browser window size and tries to redraw the button pad accordingly;
and so should work well on mobile screens too though there are some width
issues on iPod Touch.

------
yatsyk
Similar named <http://www.calc5.com/> calculator. But could do much more

------
arethuza
You think it could be as least as powerful as the standard Windows 7
calculator - which is actually pretty nice.

------
joakin
On the iPhone 4 iOs 4.1 it raises the keyboArd each time you press a button

------
zrgiu
cool. 1+1=3

